# JCPenny 10 speed Racer Restored and on the road!!



## Mikey (Jun 5, 2012)

I found this JCPenny 10 speed road bike/racer at the local Thrift Store, it was in sad shape! This Vintage Bike is now on the road!!  One of the smoothest rides I've ever experienced, but I do miss the lower gearing for up hill riding!  They made these bikes to LAST!   My next project is a 1974 Schwinn Le Tour 10-speed that was purchased from the same Thrift Store....    "Keep'n the old bike's ROLL'N!"...............


----------

